# Where to buy a "place board"?



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We went to our golden club training this weekend and saw the place board again. It's like a place mat, but it's raised up so if the dog moves or creeps without even knowing it, they will have more awareness because they'll fall off!

So .. I meant to get one last year, but never did, and saw it again this year and would like to try it. I searched online and can only find like a nylon webbing on some kind of ??pvc?? frame. It appears to be raised up higher than what I want.

Max200 doesn't have anything, and I can't remember the name of that other place. With all the obedience supplies.

The brains of the training operation had a piece of plywood on a wood frame, with a non-skid mat attached. She said it was "easy to make" but I think she meant people with lumber and a circular saw in their garage :no:

I believe she said 14X18 was a good retriever size. Anyone know where to purchase one? Or have any suggestions how to make one that doesn't require any carpentry skills or equipment?

Thank you :wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just have the wood cut to size at the hardware store. It should only be big enough for the dog to sit comfortably on. 

And then you can use wood glue on the wood blocks underneath. 

And glue the appropriately cut piece of rubber (like bathtub mats or carpeting) to the top. 

I'm not bad with nails, but I believe in using wood glue whenever it works.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I made one from a old scrap of plywood, a hack saw, and a few nails I dug up. Trust me, if I can make one, anyone can!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Heh heh. Ok thanks you guys, I'll work on it.
She had hers screwed together. Me + electric drill + screws = scary!
I could try glue.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a hammer here!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My brothers take power tools away from me - they say its just too scary LOL (but, they are pros with tools so I am probably average  )

I will be needing to make someting too I think


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

No doubt you could even get the good folks at Lowes to nail it together for you! Or show up on Saturday when they are having the kid-projects! Im sure some of the 8 year olds would love to help pound a few nails!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hee hee! Whatever I end up making will look like a kid's project. 

I can picture me and Sunrise at the ER - 
"What are you doing here?" 
"I glued my eyes shut by accident." 
"Oh, I was using the nail gun". 
:roflmao:


----------

